# Cod jigging charter on the Eastmans' boat on May 31, 2011



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We didn't kill tons of fish, but we had tons of fun with great group in fine weather. 
Choi's food is always one of the highlights on my charter and he did it again by providing fine food. 
Keven won the pool with 38 lb cod. 
If we used clam, we could catch lots of haddock, but most stayed with jigs. 
It was a pleasure to fish with Bunny Clark trio of Bob Nixon, Fred Kunz and Jim Feeney. 
There were a few new comers and I hope they enjoyed fishing with us.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

[im[g]http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y2/ksong/2011/eastmans05-31-11037.jpg[/img]


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*slight changes make a difference*

I was embarrassed by boat crew passing by asking me whether I had a keeper yet or not.  
Even we had decent bites by cod and haddock, I couldn't get any bit on my jig.:x
On the next drift, I changed my jig with 10 oz Solvroken Nickel Plated jig/an assist hook. I had 2 cod and 2 haddock on the next drift.
There were so many times a slight changes of color of a jig, different jigs or jigging motion made difference in the past whether for cod, tuna or other species.


----------

